# Some horse art



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

very charming pictures. Anime like, no? How long does it take to do one? They are very nice.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow! Those are really neat! Great job!


----------



## Requiem (Jun 13, 2010)

Thank you Csimkuna6! That's very kind of you to say! :]

And I'm glad you recognized some anime in there, Tinyliny! :lol: I've had an affinity for animation (including Japanese anime) since I was little, and it's always inspired me. It's had a heavy influence on my art.

Also, a sketch or shaded sketch can take an hour to four hours, a flat-colored picture takes about two to seven hours, and a fully colored and shaded picture can take anywhere from eight hours to nineteen hours, depending on size, number of characters, and type of background. And Tinyliny, I've seen some of your work; it's absolutely gorgeous, and it's truly a pleasure to get feedback from you.


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

My drawings have the cartoony edge to them as well, but yours are truly fascinating. I really love them. The one you did for your mom is my favorite.


----------



## Babysis940 (Apr 13, 2011)

Wow amazing work!!! Love them all!


----------



## Requiem (Jun 13, 2010)

Thank you Atreyu and Babysis. I'm glad you like them! And yes, the one for my mom is one of my favorites as well. :]


----------



## shelby957 (Aug 19, 2011)

wow good I've never been good at digital art, I don't trust the mouse but I trust the pencil.


----------



## Requiem (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks, Shelby957! And also, I no longer use a mouse for digital art; when I started to get serious about drawing digitally and photomanipulation, I bought a Wacom tablet. If you ever get a chance to try one, you really ought to; they're just great. Thank you again! [=


----------



## Requiem (Jun 13, 2010)

Sketch of a pony I did a while back...









Sketch I made for a friend; the horse and the pony are my characters and the little fox is my friend's! :lol:









Old sketch I did of Link and Epona from Legend of Zelda... I really need to redo it. This one's not as good as I'd hoped it would be. (I still kinda like it though. )









Idea of a character and his Arabian mare and Saluki.









Another idea sketch... The girl on the draft is the same as that picture above of the girl and horse in the snow, and the boy is her friend who likes to tease her, (and he's riding an Icelandic because I love them. XD)









Another older sketch of me and my horses. Diesel's on the left, candy's on the right. I thought it was cute. 










A little sketch I drew of Candy... What was supposed to happen was that she slide stopped and I went flying. LOL :lol:









A colored sketch I did of Candy sometime in late 2010.










A simple picture I did about a month ago of Diesel. The lines are simple, and the coloring was as well, so it only took about an hour and a half to do.​


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Very nice! My big brother is the artist in our family.


----------



## Requiem (Jun 13, 2010)

Thank you very much, Calmwaters! And that's cool - what does he like to draw? [:

Admittedly I'm not the real artist in my family; my father is the true artist. He's brilliant. I hope to be as great as him one day, even though our styles are completely different. Thanks again


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

He draws all kind of things. Three of my favorites are a huge zebra he did to hang in his appartment when he was single, the place was decorated in black and white and the zebra was awsome, then theres a picture of Snow White and the 7 dwarfs that looks just like it came out of a Disney book, and another is a huge family tree that looks like an actual tree that has little owls that has the name of each family member over its head. It even has little angel owls that have halos flying above the limbs to represent family members that have passed away. It was a birthday gift for my Granny on her 100th birthday and is about 4ft tall.


----------



## Requiem (Jun 13, 2010)

Wow, that sounds amazing... He must be one heck of an artist to have accomplished all that! It'd be awesome see some of his work.


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't have a scanner but maybe I could get a pic of the family tree next time I am over there.


----------



## Requiem (Jun 13, 2010)

If you did get a picture, I'd love to see it.


----------



## Requiem (Jun 13, 2010)

I sketched this out the other day, and a friend scanned it for me.









I did this one in about ten to fifteen minutes... I focused on the horse more than I did on the girl. LOL


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## PonyGuru (Aug 7, 2011)

hi there what application do you use for these


----------



## Requiem (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks again, Calmwaters. C:

Hi PonyGuru; I use a Japanese program called PaintTool SAI. I tried the thirty-day free trial and fell in love with it almost instantly, so I went ahead and bought it. It's a program made specifically for digital art, so it's a very powerful program for creating. :]


----------

